# Lotus Domino & Webdesign - Was muss ich beachten?



## noopen (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich soll eine Webseite erstellen auf einem Lotus Domino Umfeld.
Nun wurde mir etwas gesagt mit von wegen, hier sollte kein oder geht auch kein normales Webdesign mit den einzelnen Seiten...!

Die haben mich ganz schön vor den Kopf gestossen, meine ganzen schönen Formulare (PHP) und so weiter, kann ich alles vergessen :sad:

Und, naja, was heisst das jetzt genau?
Kann mir vielleicht jeman einen Tipp geben was da zu beachten ist oder was das heisst, wie ich das anstell usw.

Wär wirklich dankbar dafür.
Im Web bin ich leider auf noch nichts weiter gestossen.

btw:
Ich muss auf diesem Lotus Domino Umfeld ein Internet und ein Intranet erstellen.

INTERNET
Einmal ne "normale" Webseite 

INTRANET
zum andern ein Trainingszentrum (für Seminare usw., zur Anmeldung mit automatischer Absage bei Unterbelegung einige Tage im vorraus; Seminarangebote müssen sich von berechtigten Personen einstellen lassen...) und ein Forum.

LG noopen


----------



## zeromancer (21. Dezember 2003)

Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials137034.html

Hätte jetzt wenig Sinn, Dir die Tipps und Tricks zu erzählen, ohne das Du von der Materie an sich etwas weisst... Ist leider eben nicht so ein 0815-Thema - ich weiss wovon ich spreche


----------

